# MLCS discount Coupons



## tomseals (Feb 17, 2010)

Are there any MLCS discount coupons out there? I need the code if possible. Thanks


----------



## pdxKris (Jan 17, 2010)

I think when I singed up for the email club they sent a 10% coupon with their welcome email, not sure if they still do or not. I don't still have the code, but you could always try signing up if you haven't already.


----------

